# Logging Firewood with Beats and the Crew.



## Nailsbeats (May 24, 2009)

*Video: Logging Firewood with Beats and the Crew*

Here's a video of me, my brother, my dad, and a good friend logging some firewood. We put up 25 cord that day and had a good time.

The highlight was the hollow basswood. I told my bro to push it with the skidder if the hinge would hold, well you'll see the reality. 

A few different cutting techniques were used just to show how you can do the same thing differently.

Hope some of you'll like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgGolIVvE7Y


----------



## tree MDS (May 24, 2009)

Mildly entertaining...two stars!

Nice old skidder.


----------



## ChiHD (May 24, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Here's a video of me, my brother, my dad, and a good friend logging some firewood. We put up 25 cord that day and had a good time.
> 
> The highlight was the hollow basswood. I told my bro to push it with the skidder if the hinge would hold, well you'll see the reality.
> 
> ...



why where you logging basswood for firewood? and why not throw a line in the hollow one and pull it over with the skidder instead of try to push it with no leverage?

obviously you are a hard worker and appear to have great saw skills so I'm just curious, not trying to be a ####!


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 24, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> why where you logging basswood for firewood? and why not throw a line in the hollow one and pull it over with the skidder instead of try to push it with no leverage?
> 
> obviously you are a hard worker and appear to have great saw skills so I'm just curious, not trying to be a ####!



There was one Basswood we had to take, the rest was all hardwood. 

We never tried to push the tree, we just let it go. If the hinge would've held we would have tried to give it a nudge, but it didn't. If we really cared we would have choked it and pulled it with the skidder cable, but we didn't have that kind of time.


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Mildly entertaining...two stars!
> 
> Nice old skidder.



You get to do much logging MDS? It's a nice change up from arborist work.


----------



## tree MDS (May 24, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> You get to do much logging MDS? It's a nice change up from arborist work.



None really. I used to do some smaller lot clearing jobs, now that I have the tractor with winch/forks to feed the bigger chipper finally, I dont get any of that really. Go figure. Typically though, I lost my a$$ on that stuff anyway. lol.


----------



## Ductape (May 24, 2009)

Great vid Nails !


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 24, 2009)

excellent tom trees


----------



## ChiHD (May 24, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> There was one Basswood we had to take, the rest was all hardwood.
> 
> We never tried to push the tree, we just let it go. If the hinge would've held we would have tried to give it a nudge, but it didn't. If we really cared we would have choked it and pulled it with the skidder cable, but we didn't have that kind of time.




just checked out your other videos, nice work! Are you using more than one camera when you film or just editing?


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 24, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> just checked out your other videos, nice work! Are you using more than one camera when you film or just editing?



Thank you. I just use one old Sony Hi-8 camcorder and edit it on my movie maker program. It's simple and nothing fancy. I am not going for video of the year, just playin with it. I might snag a helmet cam sometime to use in tandem with the camcorder. That should produce some decent tree work video.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (May 24, 2009)

Is that a JD 440A or older 440B?


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 24, 2009)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> Is that a JD 440A or older 440B?



That's a 440B.


----------



## Blazin (May 25, 2009)

Nice work! Sweet pile of firewood too.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (May 25, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> That's a 440B.



Thanks, just got myself a 440B (later than yours- wider log bumper) for skidding firewood logs. I pity those guys just using a tractor- way too slow and dangerous. The 440 shure is a beast for firewood!:smoking:


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 25, 2009)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> Thanks, just got myself a 440B (later than yours- wider log bumper) for skidding firewood logs. I pity those guys just using a tractor- way too slow and dangerous. The 440 shure is a beast for firewood!:smoking:



You bet, it does a great job and makes is easy. You got some chains for your ride?


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (May 26, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> You bet, it does a great job and makes is easy. You got some chains for your ride?



Not yet. I'm gonna wait till fall when I can afford a good set for the front.


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 26, 2009)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> Not yet. I'm gonna wait till fall when I can afford a good set for the front.



They'll prove to be a good investment come winter. My bro has some bear paws on his fronts and new digs on the back.


----------



## wvlogger (May 28, 2009)

slick set up i like it


----------



## IcePick (Jun 8, 2009)

*nice video*

Where in Wisconsin you at Nails? If I'm ever passing through those parts I'd love to stop and buy you a beer and talk wood-cutting.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 8, 2009)

I really enjoy your videos Nails!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 9, 2009)

IcePick said:


> Where in Wisconsin you at Nails? If I'm ever passing through those parts I'd love to stop and buy you a beer and talk wood-cutting.



Thanks Bro, a beer would be much welcomed. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 9, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> I really enjoy your videos Nails!!



Glad you do Metals, beats reading posts all day, lol.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Glad you do Metals, beats reading posts all day, lol.



Yup... Videos with climbing are good too. *hint hint*


----------



## IcePick (Jun 12, 2009)

*cool*

Nails, I'm always hauling a$$ around this great state, I"m sure I'll pass through someday. Keep up the good work and videos.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 13, 2009)

IcePick said:


> Nails, I'm always hauling a$$ around this great state, I"m sure I'll pass through someday. Keep up the good work and videos.



Good, roll on up and we'll hit Norma's Place 2 miles down the road for good home cooking and an array of Jeff's 38 different brews.


----------



## Mossy (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet video nails! Good wake up before work. Thanks


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 24, 2009)

Mossy said:


> Sweet video nails! Good wake up before work. Thanks



You bet Moss, I'm gonna watch it again myself!:greenchainsaw:


----------

